# Five ten müssen her. Aber welche?



## LaCarolina (26. Juni 2011)

Nach dem erfolgreichen Umstieg auf die Flats möchte ich mir jetzt noch anständige Schuhe dafür zulegen und komme um die Five ten nicht herum 
Da ich die Dinger aber bestellen muss, brauch ich Euren Rat. 
Infrage kommen die Low Impact oder die grau-schwarzen Freerider. Wie fallen die aus, vor allem von der Breite? Ich hab sehr schmale Füsse, schlabbern die mir dann am Fuss rum? Und sehe ich dann damit aus wie Bigfoot ?


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Juni 2011)

lso die impacts sehen sicher auf wie bigfoot, oder besser gesagt wie diese schlimmen Ausgeburten der 90er: buffalos. Gripmässig kommt da aber nichts ran, der freerider läßt sich auch ohne bike gut nutzen, ist halt nicht so steif. Steifer, aber etwas weniger grip, dafür mehr profil, bietet der chase aus dem parcour-bereich, der ist auch für schmale Füße gemacht und bietet guten Halt, läßt sich leicht auf dem Pedal neu positionieren und ist gut im Gelände "wanderbar".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (26. Juni 2011)

Hey,

also ich hab die hier


http://www.doubledragon.de/shop/pro...info/p7667_FIVE-TEN-CHASE---WOMEN-S-2011.html

hab auch sehr schmale Füße (wenigstens etwas was schmal ist) und relativ lang. Normal Gr. 40 allerdings bei Sportschuhen meist 42.
Die hab ich mir in 41,5 gekauft.

Hab auch die anderen Modelle angehabt, allerdings dort dann das Problem gehabt, dass sie vorne zu breit waren und ich sie so doof zuziehen musste.

Na vielleicht sind die ja was für dich.

LG


----------



## Hummelbrumm (26. Juni 2011)

Huhu,

ich hab den Freeride in schwarz-grau und bin sehr begeistert.
Der Grip ist genial und ich komm auf den Flats super zurecht damit.
Und ausschauen tuen sie auch noch gut, selbst meien Muter ist der meinung (unser Geschmack in solchen sachen geht doch oft auseinander ).

Ich hab meist Schuhgröße 39 (manchmal 40) und hab die in Größe 40 gekauft, wobei ich denke 39,5 wäre auch gut gewesen.
hab noch Platz nach vorne.
Da ich eher breite Füsse hab kann ich dir aber nichts dazu sagen wie die bei schmalen Füssen passen. 

@murmel04

Die Chase sehen ja mal klasse aus. Schade das es die Schuhe hier nirgends im Laden gibt.


----------



## LaCarolina (26. Juni 2011)

Danke für Eure Hilfe, ich glaub ich bestell die  grau-schwarzen Freerider. Noch ne Frage, wo bringt man denn die Schnürsenkel unter??


----------



## Hummelbrumm (26. Juni 2011)

Das hab ich mich zuerst auch gefragt, aber die sind zumindest bei mir nicht so lang das sie sich verheddern können.


----------



## LaCarolina (26. Juni 2011)

Also gibts kein inneres Versteck oder so. Hätten die ja auch mal dran denken können, aber egal. Vielen Dank Hummelbrumm!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (26. Juni 2011)

Ich denke nicht das es ein Schnürsenkelversteck gibt.
Oder ich war bis jetzt noch nicht in der Lage es zu finden.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Juni 2011)

die neueren Modelle haben eine Lasche, in der man die Schnürsenkel befestigen kann...


----------



## MelleD (27. Juni 2011)

Japp, oben auf der Zunge drauf.
Hier siehste, wo und so 



Sind die Karver. Nen schlanken Fuß machen die nicht wirklich.


----------



## sannne (29. Juni 2011)

Huhu,

das Problem mit den schmalen Füßen hab ich leider auch...

Ich kann zu den 2011-er FiveTens nichts sagen, aber die früheren Modelle waren alle ziemlich breit geschnitten. Ich fahre trotzdem die Karver, allerdings hab ich da eine Größe kleiner als normal, fahre mit Einlegesohle und knalle die Schnürsenkel so fest es geht. Ist nicht optimal, aber ich wollte nicht auf die Sohle und den Knöchelschutz innen verzichten 

Meine MTB-Freundin Nuala fährt Shimano-Schuhe, die sind wohl schmaler geschnitten. Von VANS gibt es jetzt auch neue MTB-Schuhe. Zu denen kann ich Dir aber nichts sagen. Ich kenne noch keinen, der die fährt.

Erzähl mal, wie Dir die Freerider passen. Ich drück Dir die Daumen!

LG

Susa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (30. Juni 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich hab den Freeride in schwarz-grau und bin sehr begeistert.
> Der Grip ist genial und ich komm auf den Flats super zurecht damit.
> ...



Ich hab auf Deine Mutter gehört und mir die grau-schwarzen gestern bestellt


----------



## Hummelbrumm (30. Juni 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Ich hab auf Deine Mutter gehört und mir die grau-schwarzen gestern bestellt


  Super!!


----------



## Jaz (1. Juli 2011)

Ich hab die 2011er Freerider. Musste se etwas fester schnüren, aber passen einwandfrei  (Habe auch nen sehr schlanken Fuß.) 
Die Schnürsenkel stecke ich generell einfach seitlich in den Schuh, da drückt nie was.


----------



## LaCarolina (6. Juli 2011)

Meine five ten sind heute angekommen . Passen sehr gut, hab bei Grösse 40 41,5 bestellt, ich gehe immer nach der Länge, das sind bei mir 26,5 cm.

Meine Füsse sehen damit zwar wie von Dr. Frankenstein angenäht aus, aber Hauptsache es funktioniert.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (7. Juli 2011)

Oh da wünsche ich dir viel Spass mit den Schuhen. 
Aber nach Frankenstein siehts nicht aus sind halt nur nicht so schmal und eher "fein" geschnitten wie deine anderen.


----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Meine Füsse sehen damit zwar wie von Dr. Frankenstein angenäht aus, aber Hauptsache es funktioniert.



so schlimm finde ich das auch nicht! Gibt schlimmere Modelle (Impact) 

Wie sieht eigentlich die Sohle bei deinen aus? 
Ist die durchgehend in einem Stück hochgezogen, oder ist außen rum ein separater "Gummistreifen" angeklebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (7. Juli 2011)

Na ja, ich werd mich an den Anblick schon gewöhnen. Wenns heut nicht hier über 40 Grad wären, würd ich gleich mal ne Runde fahren .

Scylla, die Sohle ist aus einem Stück hochgezogen. 

Innen drin sind breite Gummischlaufen, weiss jemand wozu die da sind?


----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Scylla, die Sohle ist aus einem Stück hochgezogen.



Danke für die Info 
dann kann man's ja wieder wagen, nochmal Freerider zu kaufen


----------



## Hummelbrumm (7. Juli 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Na ja, ich werd mich an den Anblick schon gewöhnen. Wenns heut nicht hier über 40 Grad wären, würd ich gleich mal ne Runde fahren .
> 
> Scylla, die Sohle ist aus einem Stück hochgezogen.
> 
> Innen drin sind breite Gummischlaufen, weiss jemand wozu die da sind?



Ich denke die Gummischlaufen sind für Diejenigen die zu faul  sind sich die Schuhe zuzubinden, ähnlich wie bei manchen Sneakern.


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Juli 2011)

Also meiner Freundin waren alle 5TENs zu "fett" - jetzt hat Sie den 5TEN "Chase" und ist sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## Ostrich_Olga (8. Juli 2011)

@Carolina - hat Dir der Umstieg fahrtechnisch was gebracht? Ich möchte auch umsteigen. Um Fahrtechniktricks hab ich mich bisher nie gekümmert, fahre auch mit den Klicks die steilsten Trails etc. Aber ich möchte jetzt Bunny Hop und Co. lernen, damit ich an geeigneten Stellen (sprich: wo keiner zuguckt ) auch mal a bissl spielen kann wie die Buam im Stadtpark (und das in meinem Alter )


----------



## fullishca (30. Juli 2011)

hallo,
nachdem ich mir nun auch endlich flats zugelegt habe, fehlen mir nun noch schuhe und die sollen meine nächste anschaffung werden  

nun bin ich gerade am rumsuchen und kann mich nicht so recht festlegen. die impact women gibt es wie es aussieht gerade nirgends mehr zu bestellen, jetzt bin ich am überlegen mir die karver rauszulassen. 

hat jemand erfahrung mit denen? was mich vorallem interessiert: ist die sohle eher starr oder flexibel? mit starren sohlen fühl ich mich irgendwie immer nicht mit meinem rad verbunden 
und fallen sie eher breit oder schmal aus? ich habe schmale große füße, immer schwierig mit dem halt im schuh...

ach ja und wenn ich schon am ausfragen bin: gibt es frauen mit großen schmalen füßen, die erfahrung mit der männerversion der impact haben?

ich würde mich freuen über erfahrungsberichte oder auch anregungen


----------



## dubbel (30. Juli 2011)

karver und impact ist die identische sohle.


----------



## mangolassi (30. Juli 2011)

Wenn die Sohle flexibler sein soll, könnte ich den Baron oder Freerider vom letzten Jahr in weiss in die Runde werfen. Die haben noch besseren Halt an der Ferse als die anderen Freerider, mehr Schutz an den Zehen und sind nicht so breit wie Impact und Karver. Die sind schon ungewohnt anfangs mit der harten Sohle (wenn man eher so Vans Trägerin war), aber man gewöhnt sich dran.
Schmale Füsse habe ich nicht, eher breite, kurze.
Gibt's überhaupt einen Unterschied zwischen Woman und Man ausser der Farbe und dem Klettding?


----------



## Nuala (30. Juli 2011)

fullishca schrieb:


> ach ja und wenn ich schon am ausfragen bin: gibt es frauen mit großen schmalen füßen, die erfahrung mit der männerversion der impact haben?



Ich habe das selbe Problem, habe Schuhgröße 39/40 und schmale Füße. Habe die Fivetens von einer Freundin anprobiert, aber mir sind die viel zu breit, leider. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit dem Gravel von Vans?


----------



## fullishca (1. August 2011)

danke für eure antworten!

ups, dass die sohlen die gleichen sind, hätte ich eigentlich beim vergleichen merken sollen, habs aber übersehen.

ich werd mir jetzt einfach mal die karver bestellen, anprobieren und hoffen dass sie irgendwie passen.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  was ich bei denen eben so ansprechend finde ist der knöchelschutz. und  irgendwie haben sie sich jetzt in meinen gedanken festgesetzt und ich  WILL einfach dass sie passen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ich werde es sonst wie sanne geschrieben hat mit einlegesohlen und schnürsenkel-festknallen probieren  

was den unterschied männer-/frauenschuhe angeht dachte ich, dass die  männerschuhe prinzipiell vielleicht breiter geschnitten sind, weil  männer im großen und ganzen breitere füße haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (1. August 2011)

aber ein großer frauenfuß ist schmaler als ein etwa gleich großer männerfuß.


----------

